# Looking for a Cavapoo puppy x



## Lpolky (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm not sure if I'm on the right forum but wondering if there are any Cavapoo puppies around anywhere south of Birmingham and down for sale? Or any Cavapoo breeders out there? 
Please get in touch.

Thankyou :biggrin:


----------



## trinamoore (May 9, 2013)

Have a look on pets 4home


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lpolky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm on the right forum but wondering if there are any Cavapoo puppies around anywhere south of Birmingham and down for sale? Or any Cavapoo breeders out there?
> Please get in touch.
> ...


Hiya, just wondering why you're particularly looking for a Cavapoo?

I am a Cavapoo owner, so I would like to point out...these dogs are NOT guaranteed to be hypoallergenic (despite what the breeders selling Cavapoos claim). Mine sheds everywhere, as do the majority of F1 cavapoos. If you're looking for non-shedding, you would have most luck with an F1B cavapoo (bred back to a poodle), but then...you may as well just get a poodle.

Due to the shedding, Cavapoos do require a lot of grooming. (30 minutes in the evening, each day for me...)

You should also know that there is a huge variation in the final size of Cavapoos, even when you control for what size poodle-parent was used (i.e miniature or toy)...if you're going to be disappointed by ending up with a dog which is bigger or smaller than expected, don't go with a crossbreed.

You may also be interested to know that the colour of a Cavapoo's coat will most likely change as they mature; usually around 3 months you'll have an indication of what the final coat colour will but, but until then it's guesswork. It's very unlikely that the puppy you pick out will retain the same coat colour as an adult.

(I love my Cavapoo, but I purchased him under the impression of a decent amount of misinformation.)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> I am a Cavapoo owner, so I would like to point out...these dogs are NOT guaranteed to be hypoallergenic (despite what the breeders selling Cavapoos claim). Mine sheds everywhere, as do the majority of F1 cavapoos.* If you're looking for non-shedding, you would have most luck with an F1B cavapoo (bred back to a poodle), but then...you may as well just get a poodle.*


This is the bit that bothers me. Unless all the dogs used in the breeding programme are thoroughly tested, breeding back to Poodle, breeding back to Cavalier or even breeding two Cavapoos together is a minefield of potential health issues.

*Here are the health issues of the Poodle (Miniature and Toy) - *
Only buy from eye-tested parents
Slipping patella
Progressive Retinal Atrophy
von Willebrand Disease*
Parents should be eye-tested annually

*Health issues for Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - *
Hip Dysplasia (Average 16)
Serious heart problems. Only buy from heart-tested parents
Parents and pups should both be eye-tested
Syringomyelia
Parents should be eye-tested annually
Episodic falling syndrome
Dry eye and curly coat syndrome

Now, when crossing the two breeds together initially, the only possible conditions they may have in common are eye problems (although it is possible that not all of the above genetic health issues are recessive, so may appear in the first cross as well).

When you then cross the Cavapoo back to the parent breeds OR to one another, any or ALL of the above conditions can re-appear in the offspring, due to gene reassortment.

An enormous amount of testing would have to be done, incorporating tests for both breeds, to be sure the progeny were healthy and clear of the issues.

There are two pitfalls here. The first is that many, if not the majority of cross-breeders do not test in the first place, and the second is that breeders of top quality Poodle and Cavalier dogs dont use their dogs for cross-breeding. Meaning that the dogs used may be from untested, pet-type lines, or even have originated from puppy farms.... certainly from lines where testing isn't done fully.

The argument that "It must be healthy, it's a crossbreed" certainly doesn't stand up when considering the long list of potential issues that can arise when mixing breeds together, especially beyond the first crossings, or even then crossing to other breeds which may share genetic diseases.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> This is the bit that bothers me. Unless all the dogs used in the breeding programme are thoroughly tested, breeding back to Poodle, breeding back to Cavalier or even breeding two Cavapoos together is a minefield of potential health issues.
> 
> *Here are the health issues of the Poodle (Miniature and Toy) - *
> Only buy from eye-tested parents
> ...


Thanks Merlin's Mum, I didn't intend to imply that crossing back to a poodle or cav was a Good Thing To Do  . When I was looking for a dog, the F1B crosses (bred back to a poodle) were the "popular" Cavapoos because there was a much higher guarantee of non-shedding. Yet it takes a special kind of stupid to overlook that a F1B Cavapoo is more expensive and possibly less healthy than a well-bred poodle  . (Apparently people who purchase Cavapoos care more about whether their dog will shed rather than whether it will be healthy  ).


----------

